# Fecal poisoning?? (semi-urgent)



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

And I'm back to bother you all again 

I got a text from my roommate tonight basically explaining that she's been very ill recently and test results pointed the cause as animal fecal matter. She's blaming my hedgehog and heavily implying that I may have to get rid of him if the apartment needs to be cleaned. 

I'm completely stressed out now. My hedgehog stays in the back corner of my room, two rooms away from her. The wheel and bowls are cleaned daily, daily spot checks, and blankets changed every few days. Anything I use to keep his stuff clean is kept separate from anything else that's used to clean our house or dishes. 

Basically, I need to know if there's any chance at all that she's gotten sick because of him. She never has any contact with him, and the only thing I could think of is feces from his blankets coming off in the wash. Are things going to be okay? Is she just jumping to conclusions? She works at a restaurant so I suggested she may have come into contact with something there.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I'll be honest, my first reaction was "is your roommate licking your hedgehogs dirty wheel?".

It sounds like you keep everything separated and clean. Does your hedgehog have his own separate load in the laundry? Or do you wash his blankets with all your other things? I would separate those if they aren't already. Could your roommate have mistaken hedgehog cleaning supplies for the regular stuff? For example, I have a specific scrub brush for Nico's wheel and a scrub brush for dishes. And never the two shall meet. Could she have mixed something like that up?

I suppose the next question is, how does one get fecal matter poisoning? Does it have to be ingestion or inhaling? Or is it simple contact? If it's one of the first two you may need to ask your roommate some interesting questions.

Could your roommate have gotten sick from your hedgehog? Maybe. It's not impossible. It seems rather improbable given what you've said so far. I would want more proof that it was definitely the hedgehog before coming to that conclusion. There's just too many variables to say the hedgehog is at fault.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Hedgehog blankets usually are washed alongside my towels and blankets so I can put everything in the hot water, but we don't share any kind of clothing loads. 

It's entirely possible she might have mistaken the hedgehog brush for the dish brush, but the hedgehog brush doesn't sit anywhere near the sink when I'm not using it. I also used to have a big note explaining very clearly that the brush was used for hedgehog stuff and it should never be used for dishes. Other things like shampoo and toothbrushes are kept in my room :/

But yes, I was under the impression that this type of illness comes from ingestion. When I did a quick google search, the majority of results were regarding water contamination. I'm going to ask her some clarifying questions tomorrow, since I didn't see the text until about midnight tonight. I'm really hoping she just got some bad food somewhere, and when she heard "animal" she immediately thought of my hedgehog. I can't imagine she's having a great time right now and probably isn't thinking clearly. At least, I hope that's the case. I'm ashamed to admit I turned into a big sobbing mess when I got the text tonight.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with shinydistraction. My guess is her illness was much more likely to be caused by contaminated water or food. I honestly think most cases where animals are blamed for illnesses like salmonella, etc. are more likely caused by food than by animals. And that's for cases where people actually have some contact with the blamed animal. It doesn't sound like she has a single thing to do with your hedgehog, so I doubt your hedgie has a single thing to do with her illness.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

That's what I just sent her a text about. Before she was blaming the smell and saying she's not even allowed to be in the apartment right now. I know my room has a distinct hedgie smell, but it's contained there as well because my door is always closed. I feel bad because she's making it sound like we're living in a literal pig sty  I can't tell if she's overreacting or if I'm just immune to the effects my hedgehog is having on her. 

Anyways, I asked if the doctor specifically mentioned it was airborne, and then reminded her that our city had an e coli outbreak only a few weeks ago. I really hope she can come to her senses about this.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

She's saying her doctor says it mirrors "legionaires fever", which is developed from animal germs in water. She's blaming how I leave the clean wheel wheel sitting on the kitchen counter to dry, and the smell of the hedgehog makes her friends and family nauseous. I have no idea what to do about this, I'm honestly a complete wreck right now.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Just sharing this with you...
http://www.medicinenet.com/legionnaire_disease_and_pontiac_fever/article.htm

In the future to avoid issues I'd agree to not clean any hedgehog stuff in the kitchen, and not leave them to dry there either. Possibly getting a dish bin, so you can clean things in your room. 
If there is a smell you might look into an air filter for your room.

Unless her immune system is suppressed, I would expect to see it in you as well.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, I read up on that and suggested maybe the air conditioning unit she recently got was making her sick. She keeps saying her friends and family get nauseous from the smell. She says it can't be the a/c unit since it's brand new, but whatever. Now she's saying it's not airborne so none of that matters, which means if it's waterborne she was either licking the wheel or she got it from somewhere else. I told her that I'd move my stuff out of the kitchen and up my cleaning game, and that I can get an air filter for my room. So frustrating.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It sounds like you have what I like to call, a difficult roommate. 
My advice apart from what I've already suggested is if your still texting her back and forth, stop. Difficult discussions should never be done via text. Sit down with her and agree that neither of you will get heated. 
Had she mentioned an odor before? Or leaving supplies in common areas, kitchen bath or living room?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Sounds like you have a drama queen roommate. Hedgehogs don't have a strong enough smell to cause people not in the same room to become nauseous. 

I feel like maybe your hedgehog is not the actual problem. There is probably an under lying issue with your roommate that needs to be resolved. And maybe it's time to find a new roommate. But shy of her doing some gross things she is not telling you, the odds that your hedgehog is causing her to be ill are very low.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> It sounds like you have what I like to call, a difficult roommate.
> My advice apart from what I've already suggested is if your still texting her back and forth, stop. Difficult discussions should never be done via text. Sit down with her and agree that neither of you will get heated.
> Had she mentioned an odor before? Or leaving supplies in common areas, kitchen bath or living room?


Yeah, she hasn't responded since I told her the air filter will be arriving Thursday. I already decided to stop texting and tell her if she wants to discuss something, we can do it in person. I honestly have no idea where she is right now, and she was claiming she's so ill that she can't return the apartment because of the smell. Maybe I'll see her later this week.

This is all complete news to me. We got along very well before (sitting out on the rooftop having drinks, going out to movies, etc), so it's a complete shock that now apparently she's been harbouring ill feelings towards me and is at the point of just wanting to be civil. If she had mentioned anything earlier I would have been happy to help make the situation better. I'm extremely laid back and approachable, so this whole situation has been a punch in the gut. It just sucks that now I've blown about $150 within a few hours on an air filter and a wash basin for my room in the hopes I won't have to move out.

As you guys mentioned though, the more I talk to various people, the more I believe this is some sort of drama queen/other problem thing and the hedgehog is becoming a scape goat. The more details I get, the less things make sense. I've been talking to MDs (fortunately enough to have veterinarians as close friends) and they all say something isn't adding up on her end. This whole situation is bonkers.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Look at it this way, the air filter will help you and your hedgehog out. Who doesn't like clean air?? A wash basin is awesome if you need to soak a dish or toy. Everything else we have in our houses have a distinct purpose. Kitchen sink is for dishes and thawing meat when we forget to put it in the fridge on time. The bathroom sink is for washing our hands. If you are soaking dishes in either of those the actual purpose is un available. 
You aren't making frivolous purchases to appease a snooty roommate, you are making purchases for yourself, your hedgehog and any person lucky enough to share a pad with you!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks! I never soaked anything, just used the kitchen sink to basically provide water to clean the wheel with. 

It's more upsetting because money is a bit tight right now. I'm fortunate enough to live up on the second floor of a house, so we generally always have windows wide open to get fresh air flowing through. I was recently looking at buying certain houseplants with built-in air purifying qualities and wanted to save up for one of those, but oh well. As you said, I just have to look at it as a positive purchase for myself rather than a roommate 

Thanks everyone for the help! Hopefully she gets well soon and we can figure out a mature solution to this.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

She's coming home tonight but apparently is too upset to speak with me...I can't imagine her health is that badly in danger, then. I guess you guys were right on the money with the drama queen diagnosis.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If she feels she got sick from the apartment, why would she return there? Oh I don't understand people. I would suggest giving her some space so the situation doesn't escalate any more. However given that she may not be the most stable person, you might want to stick around the apartment. Bad roommate situations can get nasty. If it can't be worked out civilly, sooner rather than later, one of you may be looking into a new living situation.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

You're absolutely right. I have zero intention of approaching her right now, or for the next few days at the very least. I've talked to my landlord about finally getting the key to my bedroom so I can lock the door when I'm not around. Thankfully I work from home, so I can sort of schedule my day around when she's not here. It's so crazy because less than 24 hours ago she said she couldn't return to the apartment because it would keep her ill.

My landlord and I are on fairly good terms, so I hope if push comes to shove it'll be her that has to go. He's been here many times as well and never mentioned anything about a smell, either. I'd definitely find a new place before giving up Reggie, though.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Without knowing her personally, I'd almost say you might benefit from having a neutral party help in the conversation.


----------



## afireinsidex03 (Sep 6, 2014)

Does she work in a field with people (like a PCA or something)? Or food?


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

She does work at a restaurant. Honestly, she's been acting super erratically and out of character lately, I wouldn't be surprised if she had a drug relapse or something. I just took full precautions and installed a lock on my bedroom door so she can't mess with anything while I'm not around :\


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If you have mutual friends it may be beneficial to find out if she is acting like that around them as well.


----------



## Luis (Aug 13, 2015)

Although I have limited knowledge on fecal poisoning it does not make sense to me that your roommate would become ill but not you, the hedgehog's caregiver. It simply does not piece together that her illness relates to your hedgehog. I completely agree with the others and their reasoning. Your roommate has probably convinced herself that the hedgehog is to blame because it is the easiest thing for her to do. In her eyes, it is most convenient for her to blame your pet instead of thinking through the likelihood of what she is saying... I agree with shinydistraction and twobytwopets, you should try to explain to her how what she is saying does not make sense, and do so in person.


----------



## eharwood2015 (May 30, 2015)

Two years ago i got e. coli due to fecal matter as well. The hospital told me it was most likely due to FRESH FRUIT OR VEGETABLES rather than animals being dirty.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I currently have a friend in the hospital with e. coli. Her two sons -- ages 2 and 1 -- were just released from the hospital (the oldest was in the ICU for a time) for the same thing. The culprit? You guessed it: food. 

She pays more attention to what she exposes her family to than anyone I know, and she still nearly lost her son to e. coli introduced to her family by food -- the absolute most common source. In short, your roommate has lost her head or was simply hunting for an excuse to start something.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I am going to be very politically incorrect now and state that your room mate sounds a bit nuts to me!! I read all the posts and your responses to them. She is either 1) Trying to get out of the lease and blame you and or your hedgie for her having to break the lease or 2) She is nuts and quite possibly under the influence or drugs or alcohol. Either way in this situation make sure your protect your self and your hedgie. Locking the door is great. You never know what a person like this is going to do. 
If your landlord has no issue with the smell and you can't seem to talk sense into your roomie, then i would boot her ass out of there as fast is possible.
Good luck to you and let us know what happens!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Would you guys recommend bringing this up with the landlord? I'm a little scared because I don't want him to immediately start questioning my hedgehog's safety.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

If you already have a good relationship with your landlord and feel it will get to him eventually. 
Yes it would be a good idea to mention it. Not in a tattle tale scenario but more giving him the opportunity to form his opinion, on both sides of the story. 
If he questions your hedgehog being an issue, that is fine. He has that right. Talking to him will allow him to question you about things, not your roommate. 
Or heaven forbid, learning about hedgehogs on the streets. If you don't talk to your landlord about hedgehogs, who will? Sorry slipped into dork mode.

Yes I would bring it up to him.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I second the finding a new roommate. I know a couple dozen people with hedgehogs personally, and a couple hundred online, between them all owning somewhere around 1,000 hedgehogs and other animals. None of them have EVER gotten ill like you are describing in the 10 odd years I've been part of the exotic animal community. This includes pregnant women and children.

Sounds like a jerk of a roommate, not your hedgehog.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

She came to my room and apologized today. I didn't really press the issue because I didn't feel it was necessary. She basically said she was acting like a huge jerk because she was sick and her family is breaking apart and I guess she was sort of at her rope's end. I don't know. I'll let sleeping dogs lie for now, but I'll keep this all in the back of my mind if something similar happens again.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I guess it's better to take the high road. I'm glad she realized how she was acting. And now you know how she handles stress. Which gives you some warning about the future. Hopefully she'll be calm for the foreseeable future. Good luck


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

This isn't really hedgehog related but I just kind of wanted to vent. Mods, please feel free to delete this if it isn't appropriate. 

I politely asked her today to clean the kitchen because it's packed with flies. I think this is literally the only time I've ever asked her to do something - I'm not someone bothered by a few dishes in the sink. But yeah, it was disgusting. Flies everywhere and old food/sauce/god knows what caked on the counter and stove. 

Anyways, she completely flew off the handle, saying she's worked all day, she ran the dishwasher and took out the garbage last night (which isn't my problem anyways because I haven't been here in a week), and she always handles my rotten food (???). The kitchen grossness clearly isn't something that happened overnight, but has probably been building in the week I've been away.

It's so frustrating. I haven't responded to her yet because both of us are upset, but I feel like I need to explain to her how communication works. You bring up the problem when it's there (like I did today regarding the kitchen), don't save it and then wait to blow up during a fight like she's done twice now. I feel like I can't have an honest, frank chat with her because she's clearly unreasonable, can't handle any criticism, and I'm worried about possible repercussions because of my hedgehog. Remember this is the same girl who claimed there was feces all over the carpets in the house and that her friends and family get nauseated just being on our property.

Unfortunately we're all under independent leases, so I don't have much of a say in getting rid of her and replacing her with someone else. Ugh, this is so frustrating...and frankly, a little scary


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I would get someone to be a moderator if she's going to continue to be unreasonable. Are you in school right now? Some college campuses have counselors that I'm sure are used to dealing with roommate issues. I would also probably come up with very clearly defined written expectations for who is responsible for what and when and have both of you sign it. Just in case there are tantrums you can refer back to your mutual agreement. I hope your lease isn't terribly long. I'd be prepared to move as soon as it's up or find a way to convince her to leave.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

I am in university but living off-campus, so it's not necessarily something I'm comfortable bringing up to my landlord since it feels a little childish. The lease is a year long and I can see the campus from my window, so it's really nice real estate I'd hate to give up. The whole situation is frustrating because I had already lived for two years with a few other girls elsewhere and never had any blow ups like this, things were worked out reasonably, etc.

I worked up the guts to talk to her just fifteen minutes or so ago, before I saw your post. I actually had a similar idea of making up a schedule or coming up with some kind of routine, but she was pretty adamant that we don't need it because we're adults who should just "know" to do these things. She kept insisting that she's fine with cleaning, but I don't pull my weight. It was sort of a roundabout conversation. I told her I'd like her to let me know if she feels I'm not doing my share, and she kept saying it doesn't actually bother her that much.

The flies were only there because she left a smoothie cup in the sink this morning, there were only a few crumbs on the counter, etc. I tried explaining that from my perspective it looked like it hadn't been kept in a while, and I had no point of reference because I was gone all week.

Typing it all out now, I'm not really sure anything got accomplished in that conversation. I feel so dumb, like a child that needs a teacher to help me work out my problems.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

You guys aren't quite sure the best way to communicate with each other. It's normal. And as far as needing a mediator, it's really a good idea. It doesn't have to be your landlord, like shinydisraction said, someone from your campus might be able to help. 
Division of housework? Here is a secret, next year my husband and I will celebrate our 10th wedding anniversary. We still have arguments about who does more and who is not doing their share. It still gets gets sorted out from time to time. You need to explain that this will enable you to know both of you are pulling your own weight. Not just her. That always comes across as attacking the person.


----------

